# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Overloard

## Diablo 3 Boost Pro

Has anyone here watched overloard? My friend who is really into anime suggested it. I just started watching it (1 episode in). So far it seems interesting, it has a video game feel too it, MMO style. My friend said season 2 is going on now so hes been harassing me to watch it and catch up. Just wondering what other peoples opinions on it are.

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

My friend advised me to watch this, though I have not yet looked at any series, but added to "watch list" cuz I love anime like Sword art online (1-2seasons)

----------


## CAKEBOOST

Season 1 - 2/5, season 2 - 4/5

----------

